# Endliche auch ein Marathon beim Rad am Ring!!!



## Dirk Nennen (8. April 2017)

Hallo Zusammen, 

mit Freude habe ich gestern im Newsletter von RAR gelesen,  dass nun endlich auch ein MTB-Marathon am Ring mit im Programm ist:

https://www.radamring.de/de/start-mtb-marathon

Als alter Nordschleifenspezi werde ich mir das natürlich nicht entgehen lassen.

Einfach nur mal zur Info für jeden der auch neben dem Bike noch ein Ring-Fan ist. 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## pacechris (11. April 2017)

Der nürburgring hat schon ne gewisse faszination, aber zum Rad fahren ist er mir zu teuer.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (12. April 2017)

pacechris schrieb:


> Der nürburgring hat schon ne gewisse faszination, aber zum Rad fahren ist er mir zu teuer.......



Wie meinst du das?
Das Startgeld zu teuer?


----------



## pacechris (12. April 2017)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das?
> Das Startgeld zu teuer?


Genau.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (12. April 2017)

Na ja, ist relativ.

In meiner aktiven Motorsportzeit, hat mir eine Runde ähnlich viel gekostet, und die war in nicht mal 9 Minuten rum.


----------



## Geplagter (19. April 2017)

Beim Thema Startgeld bin ich auch der Meinung, dass dies nicht unbedingt ein Schnäppchen ist. Die Runde um den Ring hat außer der Tatsache, dass sie in unmittelbarer Nähe zur Rennstrecke verläuft eigentlich nichts besonderes zu bieten. Ich hatte mal kurz überlegt, ob eine Teilnahme interessant wäre, aber da fahre ich lieber beim Saarschleifen-Marathon am gleichen WE und bekomme für weniger Geld eine sehr viel interessantere Strecke. 
Und überhaupt Rad am Ring. Für die Rennradfahrer mag das ja alles in Ordnung sein, aber was das 24h MTB-Renenn angeht, will da bei mir der Funke nicht überspringen. Die Atmosphäre im Fahrerlager ist bei weitem nicht so wie z.B. in Duisburg. Alles irgendwie kalt und auf maximalen Kommerz getrimmt. Der Aspahltanteil der MTB-Runde ist extrem hoch und irgendwie kommt da bei mir kein echtes MTB-Feeling auf.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (19. April 2017)

Ich Rede aber hier vom neuen Marathon und nicht das 24h Rennen.


----------



## on any sunday (19. April 2017)

Um den Ring kann man immer fahren und dabei noch ein paar Trails einbauen. Duisburg hat objektiv betrachtet mit MTB noch weniger zu tun. Vor Jahrzehnten gab es einen "richtigen" Marathon am Ring.


----------



## Geplagter (19. April 2017)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Ich Rede aber hier vom neuen Marathon und nicht das 24h Rennen.



Ist mir schon klar und ich habe mich im ersten Teil meines Posts auch auf den Marathon bezogen.



on any sunday schrieb:


> Um den Ring kann man immer fahren und dabei noch ein paar Trails einbauen. Duisburg hat objektiv betrachtet mit MTB noch weniger zu tun. Vor Jahrzehnten gab es einen "richtigen" Marathon am Ring.



Natürlich ist Duisburg eine einfache Strecke mit wenig Anspruch und ohne echten MTB-Charakter, aber dort fährt man immerhin nicht kilometerlang auf superglattem Asphalt und die Stimmung ist eine völlig andere als am Ring. 
Das man in der Gegend um den Ring hervorragend Mountainbiken kann steht völlig außer Frage. Fahre ja selbst dort öfters eine Runde.


----------



## theduke1mtb (25. Juli 2017)

Der Marathon ist doch einfach einmal zweimal oder dreimal die theoretisch permanent ausgeschilderte MTB Runde um die Nordschleife, oder?


----------



## pacechris (5. Januar 2018)

Wie war denn der Marathon letztes Jahr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (5. Januar 2018)

Kann ich leider nicht sagen. 
Da ich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen im Vorfeld mein Training quasi ausfallen lassen musste, habe ich im letzten Jahr keinen einzigen Marathon fahren können. 

2018 wird alles besser.


----------



## pacechris (5. Januar 2018)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Kann ich leider nicht sagen.
> Da ich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen im Vorfeld mein Training quasi ausfallen lassen musste, habe ich im letzten Jahr keinen einzigen Marathon fahren können.
> 
> 2018 wird alles besser.



Drück dir die Daumen 
Hätte mich mal interessiert ob es eher eine Vollgasstrecke oder Trailreich?
Höhenmeter hat er ja mal ordenlich


----------



## Dirk Nennen (5. Januar 2018)

Danke dir. 

So wie ich die (normale) MTB-Strecke rund um den Ring kenne, ist das ein relativ guter Mix aus allem.
Denke nicht, dass die da für den Marathon sehr viel dran ändern.

Bergauf eher Wanderwege, gleiches dann auch für die Flachpassagen bei Döttinger Höhe, plus ein paar schlecht vermeidbare Teerstrecken (Nürburgring) .
Bergab doch ein paar schicke Trails und auch hinter der Hohen Acht schön trailig und wurzelig. 

Vielleicht klappt´s ja in diesem Jahr.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. Januar 2018)

Die Strecke war geil und sehr anspruchsvoll. Grossteil die bekannte ausgeschilderte permanente Route. Viel Abwechslung.
Ab der 2ten Runde fährt man nur das Stck. vom Tiergarten bis Einfahrt Hatzenbach auf der NS. Oben in der Nordkurve geht es über eine kleine Brücke über die Leitplanken dann wieder auf die MTB Strecke. Wurzeltrail parallel zur Fuchsröhre ist schon nicht ohne.
Absolut geil der Trail Kallenhard, Wehrseifen runter nach Adenau. Dort werden die Autos angehalten und man fährt über die Hauptstrasse rüber zu den alten Naturtribünen EX-Mühle. Das wurde alles neu freigeschnitten und gibt es auf der normalen Tour nicht. Ultra schwer zu fahren da extrem steil. Vor dem Kesselchen fährt man durch ne alte Unterführung unter der NS und kommt wieder links auf die MTB Strecke hoch Richtg. Klostertal, Hohe Acht. Weiter auf bekannter Strecke bis zum Galgenkopf. Aber von da nicht chillig parallel zur Döttinger Höhe sondern auf abgesperrter Strasse kurz was runter und dann eine ekelhaften, ellenlangen Wiesenanstieg hoch Richtg. Nürburg und über einen Wiesenweg wieder runter auf die NS. Ich fand die 3 Runden absolut geil aber auch sehr anstrengend. Wir sehen uns


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. Januar 2018)

Vom Karussell bis zur Hohen Acht konnte ich sogar Karl Platt ne zeitlang folgen. Als er mich überrundet hat


----------



## Hammer-Ali (10. Januar 2018)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Na ja, ist relativ.
> 
> In meiner aktiven Motorsportzeit, hat mir eine Runde ähnlich viel gekostet, und die war in nicht mal 9 Minuten rum.


Dann warst Du schnell und nicht mit dem Mopped unterwegs. Oder heißt Helmut Dähne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (10. Januar 2018)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Dann warst Du schnell und nicht mit dem Mopped unterwegs. Oder heißt Helmut Dähne.



Stimmt.
Auto. Ascona-B. 
Paar Filme aus den Anfangszeiten findest auf YouTube. 

Waren im Ende gut 250 PS bei fahrfertigen 940kg. In Kombi mit kompromissloser Nordschleifenabstimmung sowohl bei Fahrwerk als auch Übersetzung und Sportreifen waren Zeiten BTG von 8.40 - 8.50 Min. möglich. 


Gruß Dirk


----------



## pacechris (10. Januar 2018)

Ist schon sehr schnell wenn man bedenkt das damals die Strecke nicht so schön eben war wie heute...

.wann war denn bei dir damals?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (10. Januar 2018)

Tja, die Autos (mein Bruder hat ja nen technisch identischen C-Coupe) waren bzw. sind ja recht kompromisslos. 
Die Filme im Netz sind aus der Zeit 1999 bis 2002.
Dann würde das Filmen dort ja verboten. Weil irgend so ein Schwachkopf nen Film online gestellt hat, wo einer ums Leben gekommen ist.
Ich selber bin noch bis vor 6 Jahren gefahren (insgesamt fast 2000 Runden). Mein Bruder fährt selber noch hin und wieder noch.
Den Asci habe ich noch. Steht in der Halle und schläft.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (10. Januar 2018)

Ach ja.
Genau das "flache" heute macht die Strecke aus meiner Sicht zunehmend uninteressanter.


----------

